

Something is rotting under Silicon Valley - elmar
http://fortune.com/2015/06/10/something-is-rotting-under-silicon-valley/

======
guiambros
> _If I’m a venture capitalist, it might be time to stop staring at the sun
> and take a peek at the darkening clouds._

That's exactly why you're _not_ a VC.

If you don't have what it takes to invest and wait 10+ years for the 5% of
unicorns on your portfolio to prosper, then you're not a VC (or at least not a
successful one). You're just another short-sighted investment banker, worried
about immediate liquidity because you're unable to continue attracting capital
to fund future rounds. In that case, you really shouldn't be chasing unicorns.

There are many things wrong with the current environment in SV, but the fact
that VCs " _aren 't impatient enough with their investments_" is not one of
them.

